# Bridge on fanned-fret guitars



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

Most i've seen (if not all) have single string bridges although all i've really looked at are 8 string ones because i was using them to help design my own 8 string build. Is there a specific sort of angle the single string bridges have to slant at from high e to the low F#? Also is it necessary for have to use the single string bridges? I'm thinking yes otherwise the slant at the nut would have a massive angle?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

bridge angles are a function of your averall fan.

apart from Schaller who will make you a custom trem bridge (~500) there are no off the shelf product due to the 1st reason mentioned above.

hence, fanned bridge are mostly single saddle bridges put together...as shown here


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright cool man thanks  Just finished my build design and though damn, have i done this wrong? Cheers for the info!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

no, you didn't do anything wrong.

safest plan is to go with individual saddles, that there are plenty of and you can ick to your heart content.

on a side note, that guitar is mine!!!!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 3, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> on a side note, that guitar is mine!!!!




You don't miss a chance you show-off  Well you guitar deserves posting it's one of a hell sweet axe..

BTW which brands sell individual saddles like that?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

novax does so

Novax Guitars: Showroom: Bridges

Doug from blackmachine uses (d) ABM saddles (blackmachine F8)

i think you could use any saddles available as long as you make a custom part on which they can rest!!


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah i'd seen that guitar posted up before and it was party why i decided to definitely go fan-fret on this build, it was just stunning looking! Well done 

I was going to get the abm ones because i seen the f8 used them, i didn't even know novax had ones though! They are pretty expensive too, it's going to cost me at least £216 (don't know what that would be in euro or dollars) and that's excluding any shipping...


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

that seems unrealistically expensive man!!! that's 1/5th of the total cost of the guitar i posted...surely you can do cheaper...


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

You kidding me ralph?  okay maybe i done some calculations wrong (good thing i've a maths test coming up eh? ). 

well on allparts uk site they are £27.42 each, for 8 that'll be £219.6.
only uk site i can really find them on, and i don't know if i can get them direct from abm and if that would be much cheaper even. 
Add on sperzel locking tuners at about just over £60 for 6 (which means buying 2 of these and having 4 spare) plus electronics from bareknuckle coming to £270.95...it's adding up...and a lot more than i thought it would


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

you got PM man!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

BINGO...i am pretty sure this is what i have....look at the price!!!!!

Axesrus - Bridge Saddles, Height Adjustment Screws and Bolts

"
6 x Wilkinson VS50/100 Saddles
Available in Powder Coated Steel
Good quality bridge Saddles for Trems with 2 1/16" (52mm) String Spacing. Completely plain and without any branding. A perfect replacement for any of the Wilkinson VS series Trems.
Supplied with Screws, Washers, Height Bolts, and Alan Key.
*Price: £8.00*


_* "





*_​


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

And so you think these will be perfect for just mounting straight onto the guitar body with no real problems? Thanks for the help here Ralphy!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

i can't see why not really...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't mount them straight onto the body as the height adjustment screws etc would dig into the wood but they would work like how they're set up on ralphy's guitar.


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah yes i didn't even notice the metal plate underneath them...I'm no in good form today  I asked Erik Hauri for some advice also because his recent build was pretty amazing so hopefully i can get it all sorted out without this costing a whole lot of money!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 3, 2010)

A metal or wooden plate is the cheapest way..for example in my roter i don't have one piece metal plate it's more like the novax bridges take a look 






Imo it looks better that way but if you want to build it cost effective go with the plate

BTW sorry for the glare


----------



## Rusti (Jun 3, 2010)

Groove said:


> You kidding me ralph?  okay maybe i done some calculations wrong (good thing i've a maths test coming up eh? ).
> 
> well on allparts uk site they are £27.42 each, for 8 that'll be £219.6.
> only uk site i can really find them on, and i don't know if i can get them direct from abm and if that would be much cheaper even.
> Add on sperzel locking tuners at about just over £60 for 6 (which means buying 2 of these and having 4 spare) plus electronics from bareknuckle coming to £270.95...it's adding up...and a lot more than i thought it would



Price for 3210 (black\midnightblack\chrome) bridge is 18.54 each one and gold is 27.10 each one directly from abm. It would cost a lot more adding the piezo.
You can also buy Sperzel directly and asking 8 machines, 4/4 or 8 in line, choosing the colors and the buttons. I just received my 7 machines about one hour ago  68$ for 7 gold machines 
Plus shipping oc


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I wouldn't mount them straight onto the body as the height adjustment screws etc would dig into the wood but they would work like how they're set up on ralphy's guitar.



yes sorry, not directly to the wood, add someting rigid underneath like some metal, or maybe carbon??!!!! mmmm...CCAAARRRRBBBOOONNNNN....


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

No you're right deadnightshade it looks amazing without the plate, i just couldn't see a way to order direct from abm on their site same with sperzel but obviously there is a way thanks Rusti 

Oh and believe me it's no problem haha thats a mighty fine guitar you've got there, i think i seen it in another thread somewhere, or else it's very like it. 

I'll not be getting their piezo on them so should be a bit cheaper. Now whether to go for gold, black or chrome... I'll have to think about my walnut body haha.

Well thanks for your help guys i'll just have to figure out how to buy off them direct, should cut out the middle man and save money


----------



## Rusti (Jun 3, 2010)

These are their emails:
Abm: [email protected]
Sperzel: [email protected]

Just write them and make your order


----------



## Groove (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah so there's no check out? That's why i was running up and down the isles of the shop shouting SHOW ME TILLS!

Cheers man i'll be ordering at the end of the week


----------

